# How to take all the fish crap off the bottom of my tank



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a hagen gravel vacuum and it works really well, as far as I know, but when I use my gravel vacuum to get water out of my tank no poo comes out. Is there a way to make it come out?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Get a better gravel vac?

I'm not familiar with the Hagen brand...is it battery powered? I'd just use a cheap siphon tube to gravel vac and do water changes at the same time. The handheld battery powered ones aren't really good for small tanks. I had trouble getting them to work on tanks under 10g.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

nope, they are the cheap ones where you start pumping then it just starts sucking for you


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Do you push it down into the gravel? It isn't going to suck hard enough to get the crud out of the gravel, you have to get it into the gravel where the crud is. When you do that, you should see the garbage being pulled out of your gravel.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, thank you! My VT is giving me "the look" I put my CT in the 5 Gallon and him in the one but next week I am surprising him with a 10!


----------

